# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Արդար յուղ

## Rammstein

*Ա*րդար յուղը _(անգլ.` ghee)_ մարդու սննդի ամենապարզ, բայց ամենակարեւոր բաղադրիչներից մեկն է: Ինչպես բազմաթիվ այլ պարզ բաների, այնպես էլ յուղի փոխարեն մարդիկ այսօր գործածում են շատ ավելի խուճուճ, ավելի բարդ` «առանց խոլեստերինի», «վիտամին Ա, Բ, Գ, Դ, Ճ, Մ, Յ-ով հագեցած», «նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաներով զտված» ու էլի եսիմինչերի միջով անցած «յուղեր», որոնցով, թերեւս, եթե դռան կողպեք յուղենք, կթունավորվի էդ կողպեքը: Եթե մի քիչ ուշադիր ենք կարդում խանութում վաճառված յուղերի պիտակները, տեսնում ենք, որ դրանցից շատերի մեջ մի գրամ կենդանական յուղ չկա, ամբողջը բուսական է: Այնուամենայնիվ խելոք բիզնեսմենները գնորդին համոզում են, որ էդպես ավելի լավ է, իսկ կենդանական յուղը քըխ ա: Էլ չխոսեմ այն մասին, որ շատ մարդիկ օգտագործում են ջերմային մշակման ենթարկված ձեթ, որը, ինչպես մեր սիրելի բժիշկները բազմիցս նշել են, խիստ վտանգավոր է առողջության համար:

Այո, կենդանական յուղի մեջ խոլեստերին կա, բայց ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ մարդու օրգանիզմում խոլեստերինի ավելցուկը գրեթե կապ չունի սննդի հետ, քանի որ ամբողջի հետ համեմատ` սննդի միջոցով շատ չնչին տոկոսի խոլեստերին է օրգանիզմ մտնում:

Հիմա անցնեմ բուն նյութին:
Սահմանում. Կարագը, որից հեռացվել են ջուրն ու սպիտակուցները կոչվում է արդար յուղ:  :Jpit: 


*Յուղի պատրաստումը*

Վերցնում ենք կաթսա, մեջը դնում ենք պետք եղած չափով կարագ (1 կգ կարագից ստացվում է մոտ 900 մլ յուղ): Աղ ավելացրած աննորմալ կարագների հետ գործ չունենք: Կաթսան դնում ենք կրակին: Կարագը հալվում է, հետո սկսում է եռալ: Հենց սկսում է եռալ, կրակը դարձնում ենք չափազանց մարմանդ` ինչքան որ հնարավորություն կա թուլացնելու, որ չվառվի: Խիստ ցանկալի է ընտրել այնպիսի կաթսա կամ կաթսան դնել այնպիսի կրակի վրա, որ տակը տաքանա հնարավորինս հավասարաչափ:

Սկզբում կաթսայի պարունակությունը եռում է մեծ պղպջակներով: Այդ ընթացքում եռում է կարագի մեջ եղած ջուրը (յուղը եռում է ավելի բարձր ջերմաստիճանում): Դրանից հետո պղպջակները դառնում են շատ մանր: Յուղը հետզհետե դառնում է ավելի թափանցիկ: Սպիտակուցների մեծ մասը նստում է կաթսայի տակ, իսկ մյուս մասն էլ փաթիլների տեսքով մնում է վերեւում: Կարելի է նաեւ գդալով վրայից հեռացնել կուտակված փրփուրը:

Հենց որ
1. Յուղը դառնում է կատարյալ թափանցիկ.
2. Մի փոքր մգանում ու դառնում է ոսկեգույն.
3. Տակը նստած սպիտակուցները սկսում են մգանալ ու դառնալ շագանակագույն.
4. Հոտը հիշեցնում է բոված շագանակը,
ուրեմն հանելու ժամանակն է:  :Smile: 

Կարիք չկա թողնելու, որ սառչի, միանգամից վերցնում ենք շերեփը ու սկսում ենք լցնել բանկայի մեջ: Իհարկե բանկայի բերանին պետք է դնել ֆիլտր (օրինակ` բամբակե կտոր), որ փաթիլ-մաթիլները հետը չլցվեն: Մեկ էլ պիտի զգույշ լինել, որ բանկան ջերմային ընդարձակումից չճաքի, դրա համար լցնում ենք քիչ-քիչ (չնայած` կտորի միջով հնարավոր էլ չի արագ լցնել):

 Յուղի մեջ աղ կամ որեւէ այլ բան չենք ավելացնում:

Եթե բանկայի մեջ լցնելուց տակի մասում նկատում ենք յուղի մեջ լուծված անթափանց (սպիտակ) ու ջրիկ մաս, ուրեմն այդ մասերում պետք եղած ջերմաստիճանը չի ապահովվել: Ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ հաջորդ պատրաստելուց հաշվի առնեք, ոչ թե հետ լցնեք, էլի եփեք:  :Jpit: 

Ով չգիտի, թե հետո ինչ անի,  :Jpit:  ասեմ: Բանկան մի բանով փակեք, որ փոշի չնստի ու դրեք պահարանում: Ամռան պայմաններում յուղը չի պնդանում, բայց միեւնույն է, սառնարանում պահելու կարիք չկա: Ճիշտ կարագից ճիշտ տեխնոլոգիայիով պատրաստված արդար յուղի պահպանման ժամկետը գործնականորեն անսահմանափակ է:



*ՖԱՔ (նկատի ունեմ` FAQ` Հաճախ Տրվող Հարցեր)*

_Հարց. Ի՞նչ անել կաթսայի տակի սպիտակուցների հետ:_
Պատասխան. Ինչ ուզում եք արեք,  :Jpit:  ամեն դեպքում դրանք ուտելու են: Ես չեմ փորձել, ռիսկ էլ չեմ անի (իմ մոտ էս տրամաբանությունն ա, քանի որ կարագը զզվելի ա, իսկ արդար յուղը` ոչ, ուրեմն կարագի զզվելի մասը մյուս բաղադրիչն ա, այսինքն` սպիտակուցը  :LOL: ), բայց մարդ կա, ասում ա, որ շատ քաղցր ու համով են:

_Հարց. Ո՞րտեղ օգտագործել արդար յուղը:_
Պատասխան. Այն բոլոր տեղերում, որտեղ օգտագործում էիք խանութի անարդար, կաշառակեր յուղեր:

_Հարց. Կարա՞գն է դյուրամարս, թե՞ արդար յուղը:_
Պատասխան. Արդար յուղը:

_Հարց. Ո՞նց է էժան` յուղ պատրաստե՞լ, թե՞ պատրաստի յուղ գնել:_
Պատասխան. Եթե փողը առողջությունից թանկ է, գուցե պատրաստին գնելը ավելի շահավետ լինի:

_Հարց. Արդար յուղը կաթացել/քսվել է իմ մաշկին, ի՞նչ անեմ:_
Պատասխան. Անհապաղ ջրով ու օճառով լվացեք յուղոտված մասը, սպիրտով կամ ջրածնի պերօքսիդով ախտահանեք, քսեք հակաբիոտիկ, հակասնկային, հակաբորբոքային ու հակաբեղմնավորիչ քսուքներ, դիմեք մոտակա բուժհաստատություն:



Ժող, մի՛ կերեք խանութի աղբ յուղերը, մի՛ կերեք եփած ու տապակած ձեթ: Օգտագործե՛ք որակյալ սնունդ:  :Victory:

----------

Arpine (04.10.2011), E-la Via (04.10.2011), Mark Pauler (05.10.2011), Moonwalker (04.10.2011), Ripsim (04.10.2011), Գեա (04.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2011), Ֆոտոն (08.10.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

Իսկ որտեղից գնել արդար կարագ, որից կարելի կլինի ստանալ արդար յուղ?  :Smile:  Կամ, խանութում վաճառվող կարագներից որն է ավեի <<արդար>>?

----------

Ձայնալար (05.10.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ որտեղից գնել արդար կարագ, որից կարելի կլինի ստանալ արդար յուղ?  Կամ, խանութում վաճառվող կարագներից որն է ավեի <<արդար>>?


Դժվար հարց է: Չեմ բացառում, որ կարագներն էլ խալտուրա անեն, մեջը մարգարին խառնեն: Բայց ամեն դեպքում էդ անվստահելի կարագը իմ համար շատ ավելի վստահելի է, քան հազար ձեւով գովազդվող յուղերը:
Գնիր հասարակ կարագ, ասենք` Նոր Զելանդական:  :Smile:

----------

Ripsim (04.10.2011), Շինարար (04.10.2011)

----------


## Arpine

Գյուղի արդար, առաջին ձեռքից :Jpit:  կարագից լավը չկա, գիտես, որ ոչ մի եսիմինչերի միջով էլ չի անցել: Եթե կարող եք, դրանից գնեք:

----------

Kita (05.10.2011), Meme (05.10.2011), Ripsim (04.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Դժվար հարց է: Չեմ բացառում, որ կարագներն էլ խալտուրա անեն, մեջը մարգարին խառնեն: Բայց ամեն դեպքում էդ անվստահելի կարագը իմ համար շատ ավելի վստահելի է, քան հազար ձեւով գովազդվող յուղերը:
> Գնիր հասարակ կարագ, ասենք` Նոր Զելանդական:


 էդ նոր զելանդականը Ռամստեյն ջան ամենաիսկական մարգարին ա , բարձր որակի, մի շատ լավ ռեստորանի ծանոթ խոհարարի ասածն եմ կրկնում:աում են , իբր թե միակ նորալ կարագը վալիոն ա , թող ասածս գովազդ չդառնա, որովհետև շատ հնարավոր է , որ սխալված լինեմ, որովհետև այսօր մեր երկրում ամեն ինչն է կեղծվում:
եթե արդար կարագ եք ուզում գնացեք գյուղ, ուրիշ ճար չկա :ի դեպ չհասկացա թե սերուցքային կարագը ինչի է քո համար քըխ?

----------

Arpine (04.10.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> էդ նոր զելանդականը Ռամստեյն ջան ամենաիսկական մարգարին ա , բարձր որակի, մի շատ լավ ռեստորանի ծանոթ խոհարարի ասածն եմ կրկնում:աում են , իբր թե միակ նորալ կարագը վալիոն ա , թող ասածս գովազդ չդառնա, որովհետև շատ հնարավոր է , որ սխալված լինեմ, որովհետև այսօր մեր երկրում ամեն ինչն է կեղծվում:


Ես էլ լսել եմ, որ վալիոն մեր օլիգարխներն են սարքում, փաթեթավորում:  :Pardon: 

Ամեն դեպքում չի կարա լրիվ մարգարին լինի, քանի որ եթե տաքացնելուց մեջից սպիտակուցները առանձնանում են, ուրեմն մեջը ահագին կարագ կա: Մի անգամ ռուսական առաջին ալիքով Среда обитания հաղորդումով ասում էին, թե ոնց կարագի կեղծիքը տարբերել, էս ձեւն էլ ասեցին:



> Ռամստեյն ջան


Ռամշտայն:  :Smile: 




> ի դեպ չհասկացա թե սերուցքային կարագը ինչի է քո համար քըխ?


Նկատի ունես` ինչու օգտագործել յուղ, այլ ոչ թե կարա՞գ: Յուղը ավելի դյուրամարս է, կարագը փչացող է, մեկ էլ անձամբ ես կարագից զզվում եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Գյուղի արդար, առաջին ձեռքից կարագից լավը չկա, գիտես, որ ոչ մի եսիմինչերի միջով էլ չի անցել: Եթե կարող եք, դրանից գնեք:


Ես էս վերջերս մի 90% օգտագործում եմ կարագ հենց, ես կասեի արդար գյուղի կարագ + զեյթունի ձեթ:
Ճիշտն ասած էտ նույն կարագ սարքողը, յուղ էլ է սարքում, բայց ես յուղի հանդեպ անտիպատիա ունեմ :Jpit:  Ու սենց ամենավերջին դեպքում դրանով մի բան կսարքեմ :Jpit:

----------


## Գեա

> Ռամշտայն: 
> Նկատի ունես` ինչու օգտագործել յուղ, այլ ոչ թե կարա՞գ: Յուղը ավելի դյուրամարս է, կարագը փչացող է, մեկ էլ անձամբ ես կարագից զզվում եմ:


Ռամշտայն ջան ի նկատի ունեի թե ինչու յուղ և ոչ թե կարագ:Եթե ուղղակի անձնական ձձվանքն է խնդիրը հարց չկա,եթե խնդիրը դյուրամարս լինելու մեջ է, ասեմ , որ կարագը ավելի հեշտ է մարսվում , հենց դրա համար էլ մինչև մեկ տարեկան սննդի մեջ օգտագործվում է միայն կարագ և ոչ թե յուղ:
Ճիշտ ես, կարագը փչացող է, ու հենց դա է պատճառը , որ մարդկությունը հորինել է յուղը, այսինքն դա միայն պահեստավորման նշանակություն ունի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշտայն ջան ի նկատի ունեի թե ինչու յուղ և ոչ թե կարագ:Եթե ուղղակի անձնական ձձվանքն է խնդիրը հարց չկա,եթե խնդիրը դյուրամարս լինելու մեջ է, ասեմ , որ կարագը ավելի հեշտ է մարսվում , հենց դրա համար էլ մինչև մեկ տարեկան սննդի մեջ օգտագործվում է միայն կարագ և ոչ թե յուղ:


Տրամաբանական չի, Գեա ջան:  :Wink:  Կարագը նույն յուղն ա` մեջը սպիտակուցներով: Ինչի՞ հաշվին պիտի ավելի դյուրամարս լինի: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, սպիտակուցները բավական ծանրամարս են:
Ուղղակի ստեղ մարդիկ չգիտեն` ինչ ա նորմալ յուղը, թերեւս դրա համար ա տենց կարծիք ձեւավորվել: Խանութի (կիսա)բուսական յուղերը բնականաբար մի 1500 անգամ ավելի ծանրամարս են, քան կարագը, բայց դա իմ ասած յուղին չի վերաբերում:




> Ճիշտ ես, կարագը փչացող է, ու հենց դա է պատճառը , որ մարդկությունը հորինել է յուղը, այսինքն դա միայն պահեստավորման նշանակություն ունի:


Հա, գլխավոր պատճառը դա ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե յուղը ավելի ծանրամարս ա:  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Pauler

Լավ թեմա ա: Ավելի ճիշտ` կարևոր:
Նախ, եթե խոսքը գնում ա, թե որ բրենդի կարագն ա իսկական` իմ կարծիքով միայն Լուրպակը: Ամեն խանություն չկա ու ավելի թանկ ա քա Վալիոն ու մյուսները:
Հիմա անցնենք բուն թեմային:
Անցած դարի կեսերից սկսած դիետոլոգների բանավեճը չի դադարում: Հարցն էլ նրանում ա, թե որ կարագն ա ավելի անվտանգ` իսկական անարատ կովինը, որը անպայման իր մեջ դժվարամաս ճարպաթթուներ ու խոլեստերին ա պարունակում, թե հիդրոգենացված ձեթից ստացված մարգարինատիպ սպրեդ-կարագները: 
Շատ դիետոլոգներ աղաղակում են, որ ավելի ճիշտ ա օգտագործել սպրեդները, իբր թե դրանք առողջության համար ավելի անվտանգ են ու նման բաներ...
Իրականում երկարատև հետազոտությունները ցույց տվեցին, որ հիդրոգենացման պրոցեսների ժամանակ միայն ջրածնային հագեցում չի գնում, մասնակիորեն խաղտվում են նաև տարածական տրանս իզոմերությունը, որն էլ երբ հայտնվում ա մեր օրգանիզմում սովորական ֆերմենտային քայքայման ժամանակ խնդիրներ ա առաջացնում: Մասնակի չյուրացվող քանակ ա առաջանում, որն էլ կոնցեռոգեն էֆֆեկտի հետևանքով քաղծկեղի առաջացման պատճառ կարա դառնա:
Եվրոպական երկրներում արդեն մոտ 10 տարի, իսկ Ռուսաստանում արդեն 3-4 տարի ա ինչ սպրեդ-կարագների մեջ հիդրոգենացված ձեթի քանակը խիստ սահմանափակվել է ու որպես հիմնական հումքեր թույլատրվել են մեծ մածուցիկություն ունեցող բուսական յուղերը, իսկ մարգարիններում սահմանապակում չի արվել:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա հայկական արտադրության կարագներին, որպես մասնագետ եմ ասում` զիբիլ են գերագույն աստիճանի: Զիբիլը մեղմ ա ասված` վտանգավոր են առողջության համար:
Ես համարում եմ , որ սովորական կովի կաթից կարագը կամ յուղը անվտանգ ա ու եթե սիրտ-անոթային պրոբլեմ ունեցող մարդը սննդի մեջ քանակային չարաշահում չի անում, ապա անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա`




> Ամեն դեպքում չի կարա լրիվ մարգարին լինի, քանի որ եթե տաքացնելուց մեջից սպիտակուցները առանձնանում են, ուրեմն մեջը ահագին կարագ կա: Մի անգամ ռուսական առաջին ալիքով Среда обитания հաղորդումով ասում էին, թե ոնց կարագի կեղծիքը տարբերել, էս ձեւն էլ ասեցին:


Ասեմ իմանաս` սպրեդ-կարագների շատ տեսակների բաղադրության մեջ, հենց էտ պատճառով էժան, անորակ կաթի փոշի ու տարբեր զիբիլ սպիտակուցային հավելանյութեր են ավելացվում: Հալեցնելուց շատ ա նմանվում անարատ կարագին, բայց....

----------

Chilly (05.10.2011)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Տրամաբանական չի, Գեա ջան:  Կարագը նույն յուղն ա` մեջը սպիտակուցներով: Ինչի՞ հաշվին պիտի ավելի դյուրամարս լինի: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, սպիտակուցները բավական ծանրամարս են:
> Ուղղակի ստեղ մարդիկ չգիտեն` ինչ ա նորմալ յուղը, թերեւս դրա համար ա տենց կարծիք ձեւավորվել: Խանութի (կիսա)բուսական յուղերը բնականաբար մի 1500 անգամ ավելի ծանրամարս են, քան կարագը, բայց դա իմ ասած յուղին չի վերաբերում:
> 
> .....
> 
> Հա, գլխավոր պատճառը դա ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե յուղը ավելի ծանրամարս ա:


Տնային պայմաններում իսկական կարագից յուղի ստացման պրոցեսը ջերմային ա` որի ժամանակ տեղային գերտաքացումների (օրինակ ամանի հատակի կրակի անմիջական զոնայի վրա) մասնակիորեն տեղի են ունենում խեժացման ու քայքայման պրոցեսներ, որի ժամանակ էլ առաջանում են դժվարամարս նյութեր:
Էնպես, որ երբ ասվում ա, որ կարագն ավելի դյուրամարս ա քան դրանից ստացված յուղը` դա ճշմարտություն ա: Իսկ կարագի մեջ պարունակվող սպիտակուցները ավելի դժվարամարս չեն:

----------


## Դեկադա

Լավ քանի որ էս բոլորը ինձնից դուրս եկավ ասեմ: Ինքս գյուղի կարագ, յուղ չեմ օգտագործում: Ինչ որ յուրահատուկ համ ու հոտ կա:Դե ես էլ ալերգիկ մարդ լինելով էտ համ - հոտային քաոսից արդեն էնքան եմ հագենում, որ ուտելուն չի էլ հասնում հերթը: Հիմանականում ձեթ եմ օգտագործում: Բայց վերջերս կարագին անցնելու միտք կա: Մի քանի յուղեր փորձել եմ ոչ մեկը լավը չեն: Անցել եմ կարագին: Բայց հիմա ինձ հետաքրքրում ա ձեթ ու կարագը միաժամանակ հնարավոր ա՞ օգտագործել:Նույն ճաշի մեջ:* Մարկ* որպես մասնագետ հլա ասա: :Wink: : 

Մեկ էլ, իհարկե գովազդ թող չլինի, բայց ասեք էլի որ կարագն ու ձեթն են լավը:

----------


## Գեա

[QUOTE=Դեկադա;2294283]*Մարկ* որպես մասնագետ հլա ասա: :Wink: :  /QUOTE]
 էդ Մարկը պիտի որպես մասնագետ ասի? :LOL: 
 չմեռանք Մարկին գաստրոէնտերոլոգ, դիետոլոգ էլ   տեսանք :Tongue: 
 Մարկ դե ասա, քո ավտարիտետնի կարծիքը.... :Hands Up:

----------


## Դեկադա

[QUOTE=Գեա;2294285]


> *Մարկ* որպես մասնագետ հլա ասա::  /QUOTE]
>  էդ Մարկը պիտի որպես մասնագետ ասի?
>  չմեռանք Մարկին գաստրոէնտերոլոգ, դիետոլոգ էլ   տեսանք
>  Մարկ դե ասա, քո ավտարիտետնի կարծիքը....



 :LOL:  Դե ինքը գրել էր «որպես մասանգետ» ես էլ ասեցի հլա թող խորհուրդ տա: Որ չմեռնենք ու թեմաներում ինքը ակտիվ լինի լիքը ...ոլոգների կարգավիճակում կտեսնենք: :LOL:

----------


## Գեա

> Դե ինքը գրել էր «որպես մասանգետ» ես էլ ասեցի հլա թող խորհուրդ տա: Որ չմեռնենք ու թեմաներում ինքը ակտիվ լինի լիքը ...ոլոգների կարգավիճակում կտեսնենք:


 դե լավ ուրեմն քո հարցի պատասխանը թողնենք , Մարկի ուժեղ ուսերին... Աուու, Մարկ ուր ես???

----------


## Դեկադա

[QUOTE=Գեա;2294288]


> դե լավ ուրեմն քո հարցի պատասխանը թողնենք , Մարկի ուժեղ ուսերին... Աուու, Մարկ ուր ես???



Չէ թող Մարկը որպես մասնագետ պատասխանի,  դուք էլ որպես բժիշկ պատասխանեք: :Wink:

----------


## Գեա

> Տրամաբանական չի, Գեա ջան:  Կարագը նույն յուղն ա` մեջը սպիտակուցներով: Ինչի՞ հաշվին պիտի ավելի դյուրամարս լինի: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, սպիտակուցները բավական ծանրամարս են:


սխալ գիտես Ռամշտեյն, որոշ  սպիտակուցների տրոհումը օրգանիզմում  սկսվում է բերանի խոռոչից, իսկ ճարպերի քայքայումը հնարավոր է լինում  սկսած 12մատնյա աղուց, այն էլ միայն լեղու օգնությամբ, ու հենց դա է պատճառը , որ լեղապարկի հեռացումից հետո մարդիկ վատ են տանում ճարպոտ սնունդը:Այսինքն ճարպերը սննդի ամենադժվարամարս մասն են:  



> Ուղղակի ստեղ մարդիկ չգիտեն` ինչ ա նորմալ յուղը, թերեւս դրա համար ա տենց կարծիք ձեւավորվել: Խանութի (կիսա)բուսական յուղերը բնականաբար մի 1500 անգամ ավելի ծանրամարս են, քան կարագը, բայց դա իմ ասած յուղին չի վերաբերում:


 ես գիտեմ թե ինչ է նորմալ յուղը , ու բոլորին առաջարկում եմ օգտագործել մաքուր յուղ, եթե ֆինանսականը ներում է , բայց դա չի նշանակում թե պետք է հրաժարվել կարագից, որովհետև կարագում եղած սպիտակուցները, ջրալուծ վիտամինները  ու էլ մյուս նյութերը չնշեմ էլի `տերմիններ են, մեզ շատ են պետք:




> Հա, գլխավոր պատճառը դա ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե յուղը ավելի ծանրամարս ա:


 Դե քանի որ  Մարկը ահագին գրել ա թե ինչ է լինում կարագը յուղ դարձնելուց , էդ մասին չգրեմ , մենակ ասեմ , որ կարագում ճարպերը մոտ82 % են , իսկ հալած յուղում 98%, ո հենց դրանով էլ ավելի դժվարամարս:

----------


## Rammstein

> Շատ դիետոլոգներ աղաղակում են, որ ավելի ճիշտ ա օգտագործել սպրեդները, իբր թե դրանք առողջության համար ավելի անվտանգ են ու նման բաներ...


Գլուխները պատին են տալիս:  :Smile:  Եթե պլաստմասս արտադրող գործարանը մի քիչ փող տար էդ դիետոլոգներին, կասեին, որ պլաստմասս ուտելուց օգտակար բան չկա:  :LOL:  Իսկ մարգարին ուտելը պլաստմաս ուտելուց էլ վատ ա: Շատ բան չգիտեմ, մենակ գիտեմ, որ էն ֆերմենտը, որը թույլ ա տալիս ճարպի մոլեկուլին մարսվել մարգարինին չի համապատասխանում, քանի որ վերջինս մոլեկուլը ձեւափոխված ա, դրա համար մարգարինի մի մասը ոնց մտնում, տենց էլ դուրս ա գալիս, մի մասն էլ կուտակվում ա օրգանիզմում ու ըստ էն օրվա հեռուստացույցով լսածիս, 2 տարի ա պահանջվում օրգանիզմը մարգարինի թողած աղբից մաքրելու համար:




> Ասեմ իմանաս` սպրեդ-կարագների շատ տեսակների բաղադրության մեջ, հենց էտ պատճառով էժան, անորակ կաթի փոշի ու տարբեր զիբիլ սպիտակուցային հավելանյութեր են ավելացվում: Հալեցնելուց շատ ա նմանվում անարատ կարագին, բայց....


Դե ի՞նչ ասեմ, վերջին տարբերակնը մեկ ա մնում ա լաբորատոր հետազոտությունը:  :Pardon: 
Ամեն դեպքում շատ տարօրինակ կհամարեմ, եթե մարդը խանութի կարագին չվստահի, իսկ խանութի յուղին կամ ձեթին վստահի: Հեն ա ասեք` ոչ մի բան չուտենք:  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ, ձեթերի մասին էլ են ասում, որ Հայաստանում լրիվ կեղծ, անորակ ձեթեր են:




> Տնային պայմաններում իսկական կարագից յուղի ստացման պրոցեսը ջերմային ա` որի ժամանակ տեղային գերտաքացումների (օրինակ ամանի հատակի կրակի անմիջական զոնայի վրա) մասնակիորեն տեղի են ունենում խեժացման ու քայքայման պրոցեսներ, որի ժամանակ էլ առաջանում են դժվարամարս նյութեր:


Դրա համար ա կրակը շատ թույլ արվում, որպեսզի նման բաները գրեթե բացառվեն:
Սենց թե նենց, եթե կարագով մի բան տապակես, 100%-ով նույն պրոցեսներն են տեղի ունենալու




> Էնպես, որ երբ ասվում ա, որ կարագն ավելի դյուրամարս ա քան դրանից ստացված յուղը` դա ճշմարտություն ա:


Չհամոզեցիր:




> ես գիտեմ թե ինչ է նորմալ յուղը , ու բոլորին առաջարկում եմ օգտագործել մաքուր յուղ, եթե ֆինանսականը ներում է , բայց դա չի նշանակում թե պետք է հրաժարվել կարագից, որովհետև կարագում եղած սպիտակուցները, ջրալուծ վիտամինները  ու էլ մյուս նյութերը չնշեմ էլի `տերմիններ են, մեզ շատ են պետք:


Գեա ջան, ո՞րտեղ եմ ասել, թե պետք ա կարագից հրաժարվել:  :Blink: 



Ժող, ես ինձնից չեմ հորինում, որ յուղն ավելի դյուրամարս ա: Կոնկրետ ինձ հայտնի ա Այուրվեդան, որի համաձայն յուղն ա դյուրամարս: Այուրվեդայի աղավաղումներից են առաջացել տարբեր ժողովրդական բժշկությունները, որոնք իրանց աղավաղված հալով շատ հարցերում էսօրվա բժշկությունից առաջ են: Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կփորձի ինձ համոզել, որ էսօրվա բժշկությունը ավելի առաջ ա, ես միայն կասեմ`  :LOL:  :LOL: : Թող ինձ ներեն իմ կողմից շատ հարգված բժիշկները, բայց էսօր բժշկություն չկա` չհաշված վիրաբուժությունը:

Լավ, ինչեւէ, էս թեման էսօրվա բժշկությունը քլնգելու համար չեմ բացել:  :Tongue: 
Դյուրամարսության մասին դեռ էսքանով սահմանափակվում եմ:  :Smile:

----------

aragats (06.10.2011), Mark Pauler (05.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Գեա ջան, ո՞րտեղ եմ ասել, թե պետք ա կարագից հրաժարվել:


 Չէ ուղղակի ասում ես, որ յուղը ավելի դյուրամարս է քան կարագը, ես ընդամենը փորձում եմ քո այդ մտքին մի փոքր հակաճառեմ, կարագը անշուշտ ավելի դյուրամարս է ,էլ չկրկնվեմ թե ինչու:Իսկ ճաշ եփելիս, այն պետք է ավելացնել վերջում:




> Ժող, ես ինձնից չեմ հորինում, որ յուղն ավելի դյուրամարս ա: Կոնկրետ ինձ հայտնի ա Այուրվեդան, որի համաձայն յուղն ա դյուրամարս:


 ես ինչքան գիտեմ Այուրվեդան կարագի արժանիքները ամենևին չի գցում, ու չի ասում , որ այնտեղ եղած սպիտակուցները այն դարձնում են ավելի  դժվարամարս քան կարագը:

----------


## Rammstein

> ես ինչքան գիտեմ Այուրվեդան կարագի արժանիքները ամենևին չի գցում, ու չի ասում , որ այնտեղ եղած սպիտակուցները այն դարձնում են ավելի  դժվարամարս քան կարագը:


Ես էլ չէի պնդում, ուղղակի ենթադրում էի: Ամեն դեպքում կփորձեմ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել:
Էսօրվա բժշկությունը դիտարկում ա սննդի քիմիական բաղադրությունը, իսկ Այուրվեդան նաեւ վիբրացիաներն ա դիտարկում, որտեւ աշխարհում ամեն ինչ իրա թրթիռներն ունի, որի մասին էսօրվա գիտությունը ոչինչ չգիտի:

----------

Գեա (05.10.2011)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> ....Բայց հիմա ինձ հետաքրքրում ա ձեթ ու կարագը միաժամանակ հնարավոր ա՞ օգտագործել:Նույն ճաշի մեջ:* Մարկ* որպես մասնագետ հլա ասա:: ...


Ուրեմն սենց Դեկադա - ձեթի ու կարագի խառնուրդի մեջ լցնում ես նախորոք խաշած ու մանր կտրտած հորթի միս, լավ տապակում ես, վրան ավելացնում ես կարմիր ու սև պղպեղ, աղ ու լիքը տնական սերուցք: Էլի մի քանի րոպե տապակում ես ու .... Ու հետո կտենաս ձեթն ու կարագը միաժամանակ կարելի ա օգտագործել, թե չէ:  :Jpit:  
Հ.Գ.
Մատուցել տաք վիճակում, որպես խմիչք խորհուրդ կտամ կարմիր գինի:  :Jpit: 
Հ.Հ.Գ
Իրականում բուսական յուղը` ձեթը, ունի հակաօքսիդիչ հատկություն /այ էս քիմիայի հետ կապ ունի/, դրա համար խոհարարները ինչ-որ բան տապակելուց կարագին մի քիչ ձեթ են ավելացնում, որ կենդանական յուղը դաղվելուց չխեժանա ու վատ համեր չստանա:

----------

Դեկադա (06.10.2011)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> ... Ի դեպ, ձեթերի մասին էլ են ասում, որ Հայաստանում լրիվ կեղծ, անորակ ձեթեր են...
> 
> ...Դրա համար ա կրակը շատ թույլ արվում, որպեսզի նման բաները գրեթե բացառվեն:
> Սենց թե նենց, եթե կարագով մի բան տապակես, 100%-ով նույն պրոցեսներն են տեղի ունենալու...


Տարբեր բուսայուղերի բաղադրության ճարպաթթուների հարաբերությունը տարբեր ա` մեկի մեջ օլեինաթթուն ա շատ, մյուսի մեջ ստեարինաթթուն ու դրանց հարաբերությունից կախված պարզ երևում ա թե որ բույսի յուղն ա օգտագործվել արտադրության մեջ ռաֆինացված ձեթ ստանալու համար, իսկ ամեն մի բուսայուղ էլ իր յուրահատուկ հավելանյութային բաղադրությունն ունի, մեկի մեջ վիտամիններն են շատ, մյուսի մեջ մի ուրիշ նյութ... Դրա համար էլ հաճախ արտադրողը սոյայի կամ ռապսի էժան յուղն ա որպես հումք օգտագործում, բայց գովազդում ա որպես արևածաղկի կամ ձիթապտղի...

Իսկ ինչչ վերաբերվում ա կարագի հալեցման պրոցեսի խեժացման ու քայքայման երևույթներին` ստեղ համոզելու բան չկա դա փաստ ա, ուղղակի դժվար ա պատկերացնել, որ ինչքան թույլ ես անում կրակը այնքան ավելի ես մեծացնում տեղային խեժացման հավանականությունը /եթե ակտիվ խառնման պրոցես չկա/ : 
Իսկ մի անգամ խեժացում անցած յուղը արդեն պարունակում ա "վատ" նյութեր: 
Ուզում ես հավատա, ուզում ես չէ` բայց որ տնային պայմաններում համարայա անհնար ա ճիշտ յուղի ստանալը` դա փաստ ա:

----------

erexa (06.10.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ուզում ես հավատա, ուզում ես չէ` բայց որ տնային պայմաններում համարայա անհնար ա ճիշտ յուղի ստանալը` դա փաստ ա:


Բա ի՞նչ պայմաններում ա հնարավոր:

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Բա ի՞նչ պայմաններում ա հնարավոր:


գործարանային պայմաններում ա հնարավոր` որտեղ  հալեցումը իրականանում ա 90 աստիճանում, ինտենսիվ խառնման պայմաններում:

----------


## Rammstein

> գործարանային պայմաններում ա հնարավոր` որտեղ  հալեցումը իրականանում ա 90 աստիճանում, ինտենսիվ խառնման պայմաններում:


Պետք չի էլի էդքան բարդացնել` գործարան-մործարան… տենց ամեն ինչ բարդացնելով ա մարդկությունը հասել էսօրվան, որ արդեն վիճում են` կարագն ա օգտակար, թե մարգարինը: Փորձված թանը անփորձ մածունից լավ ա: Յուղը մարդիկ դարերով օգտագործել են ու դա հաստատ գործարանային պայմաններում սարքած յուղ չի եղել:

Ամեն դեպքում եթե լինի գործարանում սարքած վստահելի յուղ, ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ: Բայց ո՞ւր ա:

----------


## Գեա

> Պետք չի էլի էդքան բարդացնել` գործարան-մործարան… տենց ամեն ինչ բարդացնելով ա մարդկությունը հասել էսօրվան, որ արդեն վիճում են` կարագն ա օգտակար, թե մարգարինը: Փորձված թանը անփորձ մածունից լավ ա: Յուղը մարդիկ դարերով օգտագործել են ու դա հաստատ գործարանային պայմաններում սարքած յուղ չի եղել:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում եթե լինի գործարանում սարքած վստահելի յուղ, ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ: Բայց ո՞ւր ա:


 Չկա :Sad: , Հայաստանում  չկա:Մի բան հաստատ է , միլիոն անգամ ավելի լավ է տան պայմաններում պատրաստված մի քիչ տակը կպած յուղը , քան թե  ռեդիները , ալյոնուշկաները, ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ զիբիլները , որոնք ոտից գլուխ մուտացիայի բուն են:
 Ռամշտայն ջան կարծում եմ , Մարկը ուղղակի ուզում է բացատրել, էդքան միանշանակ մի բանի գովքն անել պետք չէ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշտայն ջան կարծում եմ , Մարկը ուղղակի ուզում է բացատրել, էդքան միանշանակ մի բանի գովքն անել պետք չէ:


Ես միանշանակ գովք չեմ անում, Գեա ջան, ընդամենը գրում եմ ինձ հայտնի ինֆորմացիան` նշելով, թե հիմնականում որտեղից ա դա ինձ հայտնի:

Եթե ուզում ես, բացասական կողմերն էլ կգրեմ. օրինակ` որ արդար յուղը կաթում ա շորին, դժվար ա անցնում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Գեա

> Ես միանշանակ գովք չեմ անում, Գեա ջան, ընդամենը գրում եմ ինձ հայտնի ինֆորմացիան` նշելով, թե հիմնականում որտեղից ա դա ինձ հայտնի:
> 
> Եթե ուզում ես, բացասական կողմերն էլ կգրեմ. օրինակ` որ արդար յուղը կաթում ա շորին, դժվար ա անցնում:


 հիմա դրան ճար կա , համ էլ էն զիբիլներն էլ ունեն էդ նույն դեֆեկտը, էնպես որ դա յուղի մենաշնորհը չի: :LOL:

----------

